# Team USA Results in the FILA World Grappling Games, Anatayla Turkey



## socalpankration (Sep 10, 2007)

Here are the US results for all the styles in the Games (Grappling, Sombo, Beach and Pankration)

FILA WORLD SOMBO CHAMPIONSHIPS - USA gets Bronze in 7 weight classes

66 kg
Bronze  Phillip Rizzo (United States)

84 kg.
Bronze  Scott Garcia (United States)

120 kg.
Bronze  Ramon Diaz (United States)
Bronze  Carlos Dolmo (United States) 


FILA WORLD BEACH WRESTLING CHAMPIONSHIPS - USA Places Bronze in all three divisions

Mens Under 85 kg.
Bronze  Jeff Funicello (United States)

Mens Over 85 kg
Bronze  Carlos Dolmo (United States)

Womens Under 70 kg 
Bronze  Brittany Harris (United States)
Bronze  Tanya Miyasaki (United States)


FILA WORLD GRAPPLING CHAMPIONSHIPS - USA Dominates with Gold in every divisions
62 kg.
Gold  Darren Uyenoyama (United States)
Silver  Matt Sanchez (United States)

70 kg
Gold  Ricky Lundell (United States)
Bronze  Jake Bohn (United States)

80 kg.
Gold  Don Ortega (United States)
Silver  Bill Cooper (United States)
Bronze  Mike Kelly (United States)

92 kg
Gold  Malcom Havens (United States)
Silver  Matt Horwich (United States)
Bronze  Ryan Gillespie (United States)
Bronze  Doug Fournet (United States)

125 kg/275 lbs.
Gold  Jeff Monson (United States)
Silver  Ramon Diaz (United States)Bronze  Rawle Shewprashad (United States)

Womens

48 kg.
Gold  Lisa Ward (United States)

55 kg.
Gold  Felicia Oh (United States)
Silver  Bahar Shahidi (United States)
Bronze  Christina Rodriguez (United States)

63 kg 
Gold  Tara LaRosa (United States)

72 kg
Gold  Valerie Worthington (United States)
Bronze  Bethany Harris (United States)


FILA PANKRATION WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS - USA Medals in 5 of 7 weights 
(Last event of the games, results not yet confirmed)

66kg
Gold - Ulysess Gomez (United States)
Silver - Phillip Palmejar (United States)

71 kg
Silver - Jacob Franke (United States)

77kg
5th Place - David Son (United States)

83 kg
Gold - David Bollea (United States)

90kg
Bronze - Ray Bohn (United States)


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Congratulations! Especially to jeff Monson who is well known to us. Congrats especially to the girls! Always nice to see them in comps like this! This is from a friend of mine Lisa Newton who was competing. 


"All the UK team girls came home with medals, me and Rachel got silver, with Anna and Kathy getting Bronze. Aisling drew Tara La Rosa in her first fight and did really well but lost on points. 

Tara went onto win her division she won very narrowly over Rachel in the second round after Rachel beat Christina Raguil, and the final was USA v Russian Lloudmila Sounovkova. Unfortunately Rachel and Anna had to fight for the bronze play off, but then the RUS had a hissy fit and was DQ for not collecting her medal meaning Rachel received it after beating Anna. Lisa Ward won her division by winning over me on points 6-0 for a take down and side control, she beat the Romanian in 57 seconds and I beat the Romanian on points 15-0 meaning i got the silver. Kathy beat Courtney Martell from USA and then drew Felicia Oh in the next round and lost on points, Kathy then fought and beat Christina Rodriguez in the bronze fight. 

The guys did really well too. Tom Blackledge got Bronze-he lost to Jeff Monson in the semi's, Tom Barlow got Bronze and so did Ollie Dew. 

It was a fantastic experience,apart from dodgy bus rides with crazy guys driving, really good team spirit. 

Please forgive the irratic writing as I've been awake for 36 hours straight and just got home. 

Ireland got a silver from John Kavannah"


----------



## thechamp (Sep 11, 2007)

MMA fighters Matt Horwich and Jeff Monson had a great showing in grappling


----------



## socalpankration (Sep 12, 2007)

2007 FILA World Pankration Championships
Sept. 9, 2007
Antalya, Turkey
MEN
66 kg
1. Ulysess Gomez - USA
2. Phillip Palmejar - USA
3. Vadim Pavlyak - Russia
4. Andraca Moresca -Italy
71 kg
1. Ermis Diamantopoulos - Greece
2. Jacob Franke USA
3. Giancarlo Polito - Italy
4. Yasin Yousefi - Iran
77kg
1. David Bollea - USA
2. Panaggiotis Haloulos - Greece
3. Florian Castellano - France
83kg
1. Vasiliy Kpvlop - Russia
2. Athanasios Prentoulis - Greece
3. Aliakabar Shabani - Iran
4. Francisco Marangi - Italy
90 kg
1. Anatoliy Merenkov - Russia
2. Vivian Ferre - France
3. Ray Bohn - USA
4. Mohamad Ghalambor - Iran
-100 kg
1. Alexandros Kallergis - Greece
2. Ali Sharaj - Iran
3. Francesco Mazzotta - Italy
4. Pavel Yaroslavzez - Russia
Over 100 kg
1. Ali Tavakoli - Iran
2. Sotitos Kanavaros - Greece
3. Ferdinando Danile Italy

WOMEN
61 kg
1. Grgoria Stratakou - Greece
2. Olga Kirilova - Russia
65 kg
1. Maria Mathioydaki - Greece
2. Laura Wright - USA
_ 
_


----------

